# طلب ارجو مساعده معلومات عن موتور والسنجل فيس والثري فيس



## مريم المقبالي (21 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
ارجو مساعدتي اريد معرفة كيف يعمل الموتور ورسم تخطيطي له وايضانا اريد معرفة معلومات عن سنجل فيس والثري فيس 
ولكم مني كل الشكر


----------



## eng_moh (22 أبريل 2011)

مجموعة كتب عربى عن المحركات 
من موقع
http://www.kutub.info

http://www.kutub.info/library/book/3930
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/3499
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/3413
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/2194
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/7900


----------



## مريم المقبالي (8 مايو 2011)

*ضروري جداارجوكم يامهندسين ساعدوني*

اريد حل لهذا السؤال ضروري 

1-water level control with user selectable option, the user can select high, Medium, or low level before starting the machine . 
2-the machine controller provides 20different cloth washing programs so the user can select any of them to run, each program provides different cycle time .
3- water heating up to 80Cwith temperature control, the user can set the required temperature before starting the machine . 
4- cloth washing is improved by automatically switching the rotational direction of the washing machine drum to be either clockwise "CW" direction or counter clockwise "CCW"direction at each 30 seconds intervals . the speed of drum in both directions is achieved by AC motor that runs at 720 rpm . 
5-water drain is achieved by automatic control . 
6-clothes are spin dried at a speed of 1450 rpm using a dedicated AC motor . 
7- the machine use single phase AC 220v , 50hz power . 
a-develop a detailed "Block Diagram" for such machine . 
b-write the control steps of such machine operation by assuming a proper sequence of the cloth washing task. 
c- briefly explain how each actuator in such machine is controlled . 
d- determine :
1-number of poles that each of the two AC motors has . 
2- the slip value of each of the two motors? 

يامهندسين ساعدوني ع حل الاسايمنت ارجووووووووووووووكم:77:


----------



## الياس عبد النور (25 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخت الكريمة 
محركات الميني فاز او الوجه الواحد تكون ذات استطاعات محدودة حتى 7.5 كيلو واط 
اذا قارنا بين محركين من نفس الاستطاعة احدهم ثلاثي الاوجه والاخر احادي نجد ان الاحادي ذو حجم اكبر
عزم الاقلاع اكبر للمحرك الثلاثي المطابق لاستطاعة المحرك الاحادي 
المحركات الثلاثية بامكانها القيام والاقلاع تحت الحمل حتى لو كان اكبر من استطاعتها بقليل 
عند تحويل اي محرك ثلاثي ليعمل كمحرك احادي فانه يخسر ثلث استطاعته 
المحرك الاحادي يحتاج الى مكثف وملف وقاطع بدا حركة
لا يمكن التحكم كثيرا في توزيع احمال المعامل التي تحتوي الكثير من المحركات الاحادية
هذا بايجاز 
______________________
موضوع السؤال الثاني 
المقصود انشاء برنامج غسيل الي ام ماذا بالضبط 
ارجو الايضاح​


----------



## andalusy (12 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اوي علي الكتب الجميلة دي والموقع الاكثر من رائع 







-------------------------------------------------------------------


العاب - العاب بنات - العاب اطفال - العاب ذكاء - العاب اكشن - العاب سبونج بوب - العاب زوما - العاب ماريو - العاب تلبيس


----------

